# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Nếu trong cập nhật vừa qua bạn đã chọn được cho mình một chiếc vé máy bay ưng ý rồi, thì hôm nay hãy chọn cho mình một nơi trọ chân lý tưởng để nghỉ nhé. Các khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn/resort của tuần này rất hấp dẫn và đa dạng. Điểm đến tuần này sẽ là thành phố cổ xinh đẹp Bern của Thụy Sĩ. Trong phần tour, Didau sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn hành trình Miền Trung, đến đảo Cô Tô. Xa hơn là chuyến du lịch đến Đảo Sentosa - Singapore và đi hành hương trên đất Phật - Ấn Độ, Nepal.... Đi chơi thôi nào!  :Wink: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Ngọc Lan Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Khuyến mãi Trọn gói 3 ngày - 2 đêm”*

Giá: 2.595.000 VND/ 2 khách

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Superior City View và 02 bữa ăn sáng buffetTặng 1 voucher của khách sạn chọn 1 trong số sau: 1 bữa ăn trưa/ăn tối/1 lần Spa/ city TourGiảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống, giặt ủi và Spa MassageSử dụng miễn phí wifi, phòng tập thể dục, Business CenterThuế và phí phục vụ

Lưu ý:

Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: ngủ chung với bố mẹ (miễn phí)Trẻ em từ 4 - 10 tuổi: phụ thu 336.000 VND/ 2 đêm (tối đa 01 trẻ em)

Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 15/08 - 30/09/2012 (không áp dụng cho ngày Lễ, không thay đổi theo yêu cầu và không hoàn tiền cho những mục khách không sử dụng)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hội An Riverside Resort & Spa*

Tọa lạc bên dòng sông êm đềm, thơ mộng, với khung cảnh trữ tình, không gian yên tĩnh và thoáng đãng, chỉ cần đi bộ khoảng 10 phút là tới Phố Cổ và cũng khá gần biển, thuận tiện cho việc tham quan, tắm biển. Resort còn có xe bus free đưa khách đến phố Cổ

Phòng Standard Garden View: 1.302.000 VND/ phòng/ đêmPhòng Standard River View : 1.407.000 VND/ phòng/ đêmPhòng Superior River View : 1.617.000 VND/ phòng/ đêmExtra Bed: 535.000 VND

* Điều kiện:

Không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khácTrẻ em 5-11 tuổi: ở cùng phòng với bố mẹ, kê thêm giường phụ, có ăn sáng, sẽ phụ thu: 130.000 VND/ trẻ em

Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 12/07 - 15/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Ana Mandara Resort & Spa, Huế - “Spring/ Summer Breeze”*

Giá: 4.800.000++VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Beach Front Luxury và bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngàyĐón và tiễn sân bay01 bữa ăn tối và 02 phương pháp trị liệu SpaMiễn phí đón và đưa từ resort đến thành phố HuếMiễn phí sử dụng trung tâm thể dục, tắm hơi và xông hơi

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012 (chỉ dành cho công dân Việt Nam)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sunrise Beach Hotel & Spa, Nha Trang - “Fantastic Summer Holiday”*

Giá: 5.850.000++ VND/ Gia đình (gồm 2 người lớn và 1 em bé dưới 12 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior và buffet sáng kiểu Mỹ mỗi ngàyĐưa đón bằng xe bus01 bữa ăn tối và 01 phiếu thức uống 250.000 VNDĐồ chơi bãi biển dành cho em béMiễn phí sử dụng thiết bị Spa (xông hơi, tắm hơi và trung tâm thể dục)Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng vào ngày Lễ 02/09/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Bern - Thành phố cổ xinh đẹp (Thụy Sĩ)*

Không chỉ được biết đến là thủ đô của Thụy Sĩ mà Bern còn là một trong những thành phố cổ kính và đẹp nhất châu Âu. Với những ngôi nhà cao, tường đá và rất nhiều công trình kiến trúc cổ nằm rải rác trên các đường phố, đã tạo nên cho Bern nét quyến rũ riêng biệt mà hiếm có thành phố nào ở châu Âu có được.Thành phố Bern còn xây dựng rất nhiều đài phun nước được chạm khắc hoa mỹ, nổi bật nhất là đài phun nước Zahringer được xây dựng vào thế kỷ 16 và làm bằng gỗ. Mặc dù nhiều thế kỉ đã trôi qua nhưng Bern vẫn giữ được nét cổ kính và là một thành phố sạch, đẹp nhất châu Âu. Nếu đang lựa chọn cho mình một địa điểm để du lịch thì đừng bỏ qua thành phố Bern này các bạn nhé! :Smile: 


*Khách sạn Arabella*

Giá từ: 95$/đêm

Điạ chỉ: 6 Mittelstrasse, 3012 Bern, Thụy Sĩ

Các phòng khách sạn thiết kế độc đáo, tạo cảm giác rộng rãi bởi 1 sàn gỗ ánh sáng, gần ga xe lửa, sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện

*Khách sạn Ibis Bern Expo*

Giá từ: 100$/đêm

Địa chỉ: Am Guisanplatz 4, 3014 Bern, Thụy Sĩ

Các phòng tốt và có cửa sổ lớn, sạch sẽ, ện nghi, nhân viên thân thiện

----------

